# all about wheels and tires



## Archaic (Aug 18, 2021)

Large ask. Maybe too large; brand new member who doesn't really know way around this group. Interested in ordering a Y, and I wonder what wheels and tires to get?

My observation from afar is that most folks value the look of wheels and tires a lot, and function comes in a distant 2nd. Or 3rd. I am the other way around.

Secondly, I am aware that economics of tires choices means the mass market = best value in tires, and being in the 5% market = much higher costs. However, what is not apparent when considering choices, as I am not a tire expert, is what is the price difference for different wheel sizes, especially with both W&T together? You have to have a tire and a wheel, so it's the combination of the two that is important, no?

Lastly, the physics of wheels and tires is somewhat opaque. I believe that weight of W&T is more significant that sprung weight, but when you factor in higher sidewalls vs. low profile things get complicated. Bigger wheels don't necessarily mean less range, do they? Why can't you tow with a bigger wheel; is it the physics of the wheel or the tires available for this size that rules it out? Is there such a thing as a comparative number for all different W&T that would be a simple thing to show which one: 1 goes farthest 2 goes fastest and are these the same?

I want to tow, potentially, so it seems like the smallest wheels (19 inch?) is the way to go, but I'd like to understand all (or most) of the angles before placing my order. Much obliged for any help.

Please, let loose the Mad Hungarian for a major dissertation on the podcast. I'll bet there are plenty like me who know a little but would like to know much more on W&T.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Simply put, do you really care? 

Stock wheels and tires look better than many cars. And dependent on which version, I believe that you get different base wheels. 

My guess is that the vast majority of people go with the base stock options. 

If you care, then open up your wallet and show me how much you care.


----------

